# Databases > Oracle How many types of views are there?

## Subashini.Ramasamy

Hi Friends,

Can you just tell me that How many types of views are there?

----------


## Barbie

standard views, indexed views, and partitioned views

dynamic views and snapshot views

----------


## Innila

Hi Barbie,

I just have a small doubt reg the types of views which u have mentioned. Are they types of view of Oracle Database?  :Confused: 
As far as i know there are 2 types of views in Oracle, *Simple View & Complex View*.

----------


## samarendra_78

hi all,

there are  two classification of views simple and complex.

a simple one that.
--derives data from one table
--contains no function or group of data
--can perform DML operation thru the view

a complex one that.
--derives data from many tables
--contains functions or groups of data
--does not always allows DML operation

from 
samarendra mishra :Smile:

----------


## naveen_basra

> Hi Friends,
> 
> Can you just tell me that How many types of views are there?


As I know there are following three types of views
1. simple views created by create or replace command
2. inline views created while giving a select form table_name  statement in from clause or column list or in where clause of a query
3. materialized views used for data replication.

----------


## debasisdas

If u want the basic classification then u can go for 

1. Simple View 
based on a single table
uses no functions or calcuations
allows DML opeations
2. Complex View
based on multiple base table
uses functions or calcuations or is readonly
invilvs join.
does not allows DML any opeations.
3. Materialized View (Snapshot)

this is mainly used for data replication

In the first 2 types user have no control over data replication from the base table to the dependent view . This can be controlled by materialized view.

----------

